# Gigantic Sculpture Art created out of heaps of Hays and Straws



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2013)

Loads more here:
http://www.thestupidstation.com/hom...e-Art-created-out-of-heaps-of-Hays-and-Straws

So creative!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 24, 2013)

Hmm, just when you thought it was safe to get back in the field.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 24, 2013)

LOL, Woolly Mammoth gets my vote!


----------

